# removeNetwork Android App mit Spendenaktion fürs Tierheim!



## wer112 (8. Dez 2020)

Es würde jetzt eine App entwickelt, die das Internet einschaltet und sich mit den gespeicherten Netzwork(Der in der App  gespeichert ist) zu verbinden. Diese App kann das Wlan ausschalten und sich komplett trennen. Leider geht das Wlan nicht an oder aus auf dem Android 10, außer man stellt die targetsdkVersion auf 28. Aber das trennen funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Ich benötige eure Hilfe, ich würde auch mit Beweiß an ein Tierheim oder so spenden(was ich für diese Info schon gemacht habe).


Meine Frage:

1. Wie schalte ich das Wlan ein und aus und verbinde mich mit in der App hinterlegten Netzwork und das bei einem Android 10, ohne dass ich die targetsdkVersion auf 28 setzen muss?

Für den Code *spende* ich *20€*!

2. Wie trenne ich richtig und sauber vom Netzwerk und schalte dieses aus und das bei Android 10 und tsdkversion(30)?

Für diesen *Code* spene ich erneut *20*€

Ich spende sogar *50€* wenn der Code auf Android 10 funktioniert und schicke ihnen sogar ein Beweiß zu!


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2020)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Es würde jetzt eine App entwickelt, die das Internet einschaltet


Jetzt weiß ich, warum bei mir ständig das Internet ausfällt.









						Is it possible to programmatically enable wifi on Android 10 devices?
					

Since setWifiEnabled is deprecated on Android 10, how does one programatically enable wifi on Android 10 devices?  Is it not possible to programmatically enable wifi at all on Android 10+ (SDK 29) ?




					stackoverflow.com
				




Workarounds:









						Turning on wifi using WifiManager stops to work on Android 10
					

I have following code which used to work well pre Android 10. But it is not able to turn wifi on in Android 10 devices.  WifiManager wifiMgr = (WifiManager) getApplicationContext().getSystemService(




					stackoverflow.com


----------

